# Ball dry herb jars



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I was at walmart last night and they have a package of Ball Dry Herb Jars for $4.47. It comes with 4 (4 oz.) jars, 4 shaker caps, and 4 removable labels. I hadn't seen these before so thought I would share. I didn't really need the small jars as I already have some but I love the shaker caps, they snap close, have nice sized holes, and they fit on regular mouthed jars of any size, they also stack nicely. I would love to purchase just the lids as I have plenty of jars but I don't know if they sell them separately. Has any one else seen or tried them? Do you like or not like them?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No, how Kool tho? I use the green plastic lids from paramisine cheese(they fit perfect) on my blue jars for spices ect.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

We've been ordering these 'free', stainless steel spice racks with 16 jars. The tops of the jars are stainless, a plastic shaker lid beneath and the jars are glass.
If you or some people you know drink Coke products, you enter codes, get points, you need 1350 points per set.
Seen here: http://www.mycokerewards.com/reward...oints&WT.ac=Jansen+Advertising_1_19244_7_56_c


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> We've been ordering these 'free', stainless steel spice racks with 16 jars. The tops of the jars are stainless, a plastic shaker lid beneath and the jars are glass.
> If you or some people you know drink Coke products, you enter codes, get points, you need 1350 points per set.
> Seen here: http://www.mycokerewards.com/reward...oints&WT.ac=Jansen+Advertising_1_19244_7_56_c


I love your screen name.Reminds me of Forrest Gump. We Belive in Angels.....


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

7thswan said:


> I love your screen name.Reminds me of Forrest Gump. We Belive in Angels.....


ha ha, well, thank you.
Actually I picked it out before Forrest Gump came out and they stole it from me, but, it reminds me of that too now! :hysterical:
I think it's funny that I have no chickens with this name!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a link to the Ball spice/herb jarshttp://www.amazon.com/Ball-10744-Herbs-Jars-4-pack/dp/B00BL87RB0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366054300&sr=8-1&keywords=ball+dry+herb+jars.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have lots of old blue Ball jars with screw tops, picked up at yard sales when they were still cheap. We used to live in an old house where they looked great on the window sills, but now they're just sitting on bookshelves. Great idea for the tops! I have little spice jars in the cupboard and the bulk bags are in a drawer, I could free up a drawer by using big jars! 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

No wonder I had never thought of the parmesan cheese lids, we don't eat it.lol That is a great idea though.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Vosey said:


> I have lots of old blue Ball jars with screw tops, picked up at yard sales when they were still cheap. We used to live in an old house where they looked great on the window sills, but now they're just sitting on bookshelves. Great idea for the tops! I have little spice jars in the cupboard and the bulk bags are in a drawer, I could free up a drawer by using big jars!
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!


 Yup, I have everything in them,buttons, thread,knitting needles,cotton balls,.......


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I sent Ball an email and asked if they had just the lids available & they replied not yet it is a new product this year and only on the market a few weeks. Maybe if enough of us emai/call them and request they sell just the lids in a 4-6 pack they will listen. I went ahead and bought a set-- I figure any canning jar is worth 25 cents so that makes it $3.47 for 4 lids which is like 89 cents a pc. Not too bad.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought two packages today, they look very well made.


----------

